# Llama meat



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

my raw food co-op is going to be getting some Llama meat and am I'm going to try it, has anyone ever fed Llama to their dogs before? Just wondering what to expect and if the dogs would like it or not.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm jealous...your co-op is awesome. :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Please send some to us!!!???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Never fed it. Never even seen it. have nothing productive to add, other than: 

I'm jealous.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let me know how it goes....we're not ready for exotics...heck, we've just gotten to the point where i'm packaging turkey necks LOL

don't have the room for an order of llama, but man, i was tempted..

as i thought about it, i have room for twenty pounds.....why not....it can sit in my freezer...

and, since it's lean....well, hell, i ordered it LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. ordered 40lbs will see how it goes, should get it around the 10th of May, suppose to be pretty lean which is a good thing for my chubby girl, Lol maybe it will only be her meat and hers alone.

Just a side note, they usually offer emu meat/scrap sometime during the year, wonder what that is like?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how big is your girl?

do you think twenty pounds will be enough for my two?
36 lbs and 18 lbs...

one eats 10 oz per day and the other eats 6 oz per day, although i think, in time that number is going to go up....once they get used to everything.

are you coming down to pick it up?

oh, i'd best go pay for it...oops


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Re, you have until May 5th I believe to pay for it, and I'm pretty sure by the time you are ready to feed the llama meat they probably will have another order up for it. Usually if something goes as fast as this order is going they try to keep the supply coming.

We really should be talking pm about this, but got to get to work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Re, you have until May 5th I believe to pay for it, and I'm pretty sure by the time you are ready to feed the llama meat they probably will have another order up for it. Usually if something goes as fast as this order is going they try to keep the supply coming.
> 
> We really should be talking pm about this, but got to get to work.


it's so much fun to be impulsive at five a.m...so i ordered twenty pounds...i've got a truck too, so i might be able to help out with delivery...

i've never had llama....LOL


----------



## glentivar (Jun 1, 2010)

*I raise llamas*

Hey guys... I raise llamas. Although llama is eaten in S. American, it is not favored in the US. The dog meat market is interesting to me and is a possibility.

What is is being paid for llama meat. I am thinking of 50 lbs at a time for orders (5 gal tubs) of llama meat so a chest freezer might be needed. I could break up the portions to a good usable size. Frozen or fresh. I live above both Co Springs and Denver may be able to deliver to a central location in each city. With and without bone. Bone would be under a certain percentage and the rest meat. 

What is the demand for this?

David


----------

